# Anyone have an old Penrose hot sausage jar lying around??



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

One with the label still on it, holding screws or nails maybe? I'm looking for the ingredient list and order from the label. They stopped production a couple years ago and i'd like to re-create them at home. Many thanks.

Rick


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Did a Google search and found this:


This recipe is about as close as I've come so far.
Penrose (later bought by ConAgra Foods) mixed the spices into the sausage before cooking and pickling. So, in order to achieve the desired level of spicy goodness the brine needs to be VERY spicy! 

This recipe makes a one quart jar of pickled sausage. Scale up or down as desired.

__- 1/2 cup water
__- 2 cups white vinegar
__- 1/2 tbs Ground Cayenne Pepper
__- 1 tbs red pepper flakes
__- 1 tsp minced Garlic.
__- 1 tbs dried minced onion
__- 1 tsp Paprika
__- 1/2 tsp white pepper
__- 1 tbs salt
__- Lg pinch all spice
__- 28 oz pkg Hillshire Farms 'lil Smokies, or other precooked link sausage, cut in two. (MUST be precooked!) Kielbasa sliced about 1/2 inch thick works also. Hot dogs just don't work.
__- Or, use to pickle Boiled Eggs! 


Directions

1* On medium-high heat, combine the water, salt, vinegar, and spices. 
2* Bring the mixture to a boil. Cover and simmer for 5 minutes in a well ventilated area.
NOTE: when you're simmering the brine, make sure you have a ventilator fan running or a window and door open, the vinegar and Cayenne pepper boiling is kinda' hard on a the eyes! Almost like mace... 
3* Place precooked sausage into a 1 qt sterile jar. Fill jar but don't pack tightly.
4* Pour the hot vinegar mixture in with the sausage, If there isn't enough, add some vinegar. Secure the lid.
5* Let cool, then place in the 'frige. keep Refrigerated after opening. 
6* Ready to eat in 5 to 7 days.

When opened for the first time, there will be a layer of fat on top and the underside of the lid, remove if you want too.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

found the same one ... lol ... took about 1 minute


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

I have a jar using that recipe in the fridge waiting to see how they are going to come out. I did add some sliced jalapenos to it. I'm thinking the best bet will be to do a coarse ground pork butt, add the spices to the meat, then stuff into small casings using a 3/8 stuffing tube. Cook, slice, and then pickle em. Would still like to have the ingredient list to see if I can get any clues from it.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Can't believe I found it: http://www.shopwell.com/penrose-hot-sausage-smoked/hot-dogs-sausages/p/2620012000

Ingredients: Beef, Beef Collagen, Water. Mechanically Separated Chicken, Salt, Less than 2% of Flavorings, Soy Protein Concentrate, Hydrolyzed Soy Protein, Paprika & Paprika Extractives, Dextrose, Corn Syrup, Sodium Erythorbate, Sodium Nitrite. Packed in Vinegar, Salt, Red 40.

Hope it helps!!

Darin


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice job!! Thanks!! It does look like the spices are in the meat first, then pickled. Already changing ideas about the mixture, this will come in handy, thanks again.
Rick


----------

